# Vision 551 Five Five One | Style and Function Combined



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

*-OVERVIEW-*

Add style and function to your machine with the Vision 551 Five Five One by Vision. The 551 Five Five One comes with a Red bolt-on lip armor ring that protects your wheel from damage on the trail. Backed with a lifetime guarantee against workmanship and structural defect, Vision delivers superior off-road protection with the 551 Five Five One. 

Click here for: Vision 551 Five Five One Availability and Pricing


*-BENEFITS & FEATURES-*




12 & 14 inch sizes for popular 4 lug applications
Full-paint, clear coated with matte black finish
Removable red bolt on protector ring protect wheels against off-road damage
Optional green, blue and yellow protector rings available.
Protector rings also fit MB Wheels MB11 and 352 models



*-WARRANTY & RATINGS-*




Lifetime Warranty on the structure of the wheel to be free from defects in workmanship and materials
1-year warranty on finish



*-SIZE & FINISH-*


----------

